# Eating flowers?



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi guys.. I got some roses and some carnations monday from some of my students for valentines day... anyways, Andie loves to eat plants and if i see her doing it i tell her to stop... i had read somewhere that some flowers/plants are poisonous to cats... so, at night and when i am at work i have been putting my vase of flowers in the my shower and closing the glass doors! lol, i dont know what else to do...
is it safe for andie to pick at these flowers? anytime i have caught her, she is mostly nibbling on the "baby's breath" that is mixed in with the flowers....
any help? should i keep hiding them? or is it ok to leave them out?


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

There are many flowers and plants that are poisonous to cats. I have never read anywhere that Carnations or roses are poisonous to cats. I know they are not to humans (I *KNOW* that just because something is not poisonous to humans that does not automaticlly make it not poisonous to animals). I did a lot of research finding plants that could be kept in the house and would not be harmful to animals. My mom is a huge gardener, so we always have plants eveywhere. 

You could spray them with vinegar, lemon juice or bitter apple spray, but since they are fresh cut flowers and are going to wilt soon I wouldn't go to the trouble. I would just put them where your baby can't get them while you are gone.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

http://www.cfainc.org/articles/plants.html

This site has a list of all plants poisonous to cats  (just for the record, baby's breath is on it)


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

vanillasugar said:


> http://www.cfainc.org/articles/plants.html
> 
> This site has a list of all plants poisonous to cats  (just for the record, baby's breath is on it)


Wow I totally missed the baby's breath part. Yup, that is poisonous. When ever my dad or boyfriend get flowers for my mom and I- they know to say "no Baby's Breath" to the florist.


----------



## Andiecat46 (Jan 17, 2004)

Adrienne said:


> vanillasugar said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.cfainc.org/articles/plants.html
> ...


OH NO!!! I saw Andie nibbling on the baby's breath.. Now I am really worried!!!! What should I do? She was doing it before when I came out of the shower?


----------



## NewRagdoll (Feb 2, 2005)

Watch him, but he should be ok. Chrissy loved flowers. She loved to smell the roses and she would start to eat the baby's breath. If your cat only got a bit, probably no problem, but observe carefully. Now, had she eaten the whole thing, more reason for concern. If you notice anything strange, then get to vet immediately, but I wouldn't expect you to.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

AndieCat said:


> Adrienne said:
> 
> 
> > vanillasugar said:
> ...


Did she have a lot or just a few nibbles? If she only had a few bites then she is probably okay, but watch her just to make sure. If you think she is acting strange then you could take her to the vet. If she is eating, drinking, going to the bathroom and acting normal- then she is probably fine. 

Chocolate is poisonous to dogs, but a few Christmas ago my dog got into a lot of it and he was fine. Keep an eye on her.


----------



## Pyross_Smurf (Nov 12, 2004)

OMG I got tulips ( my fav. flower) and baby breath for Valentine's Day along with Roses. If my cat is not chewing on them, is it still poisonous to have them around? I usually have fresh cut flowers on the fire place mantel and two huge pillow on each side of the mantel so the cats can't jump up.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Pyross_Smurf said:


> If my cat is not chewing on them, is it still poisonous to have them around?


No, only if they chew. And "poisonous" may be too strong a term. It depends on the plant and the quantity ingested. Rocket has chewed on my ivy a couple times with no ill effect, but it's only been a few small leaves. Adrienne's advice is a good guideline.


----------



## yehudap (Oct 5, 2004)

AndieCat
Try growing some cat grass for Andie. Maybe if he has access to 'healthy' greenery, he'll stop trying flowers.


----------

